# Looking for Lion Guide on Vernon Unit



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

I drew a West Desert Vernon Lion tag. My buddy who was going to run for me also drew a tag for another unit, so I'm looking for some additional options. Looking for some houndsman who know the area and might be willing to guide a hunter (willing to pay a guide). Thanks for your help.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

My buddy had a vernon deer tag and they seemed to see tons of lions out there.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

check out

www.coldnosedoutfitters.com


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

My buddy is a personal friend of John Hiskey who owns and operates Lone Tree Outfitters. He actually lives in Vernon and is a great guy. He told me that when you hunt with him, it feels like you are hunting with family. Check out his web site, he takes some very impressive cats.

John Hiskey
Lone Tree Outfitters

435 212 6525
435 260 6092

http://www.lonetreeoutfitters.com/


----------

